
Why more young Americans are cyber-bullying themselves - vo2maxer
https://www.economist.com/united-states/2020/01/11/why-more-young-americans-are-cyber-bullying-themselves
======
Bostonian
Hate hoaxes are becoming more common in the real world too, as in the case of
Jussie Smollett. Victims are accorded much status in Western world today, so
more people want to claim victim status.

